# Firestone Super Cruiser



## frankster41 (Oct 4, 2013)

The 5 year wait on this one was over on Wed. night.   It finally came home with me. I am glad to have a Colson built  Firestone Super Cruiser in my collection.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 4, 2013)

Woow...very nice bike frank ...Well worth the long wait congrats!!


----------



## ReVo (Oct 4, 2013)

Gorgeous!!!

-Ron- now Free


----------



## Fltwd57 (Oct 4, 2013)

Beauteous Maximus!! And the prettiest color combination too!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 5, 2013)

*Congrats*

That thing is beautiful man.


----------



## 55tbird (Oct 5, 2013)

*Great Find!!*

Super find Frank! That is a nice addition to your already great collection.  Mike


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 5, 2013)

Congratulations, that is a beautiful bike!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ohdeebee (Oct 5, 2013)

Very nice Frank! Cool to see one in a different color scheme.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Oct 5, 2013)

*sweeeeeet.*

Nice bike!  I have yet own one!


----------



## poolboy1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Very nice!!


----------



## marshalmike (Oct 5, 2013)

Way cool bike!


----------



## ballooney (Oct 5, 2013)

What a gem!  The 5 year wait must have seemed like an eternity for a bike like that.


----------



## frankster41 (Oct 5, 2013)

Took it for a ride the other day and the cushioner fork really gives a nice ride.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 5, 2013)

~~~~~~~~~~~~bitchen~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## frankster41 (Oct 7, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the positive responses

Frank


----------



## hcdsign (Oct 7, 2013)

Frank, we will have to take the FSC's out for a cruise sometime!!  Great bike!!


----------



## frankster41 (Oct 8, 2013)

hcdsign said:


> Frank, we will have to take the FSC's out for a cruise sometime!!  Great bike!!





Sounds good Howie. Maybe on the Lakeshore trail from Manitowoc to Two Rivers with a stop to visit odeebee.


----------



## hcdsign (Oct 8, 2013)

Right on!!  Maybe a Full Moon ride they sponsor.  Its cool to ride along the lake at night when the skies are clear.  

Just happen to have a pic of my FSC on one of many trips down the Mariners Trail.


----------

